
Pragmatic problems with disagreements - arisAlexis
https://medium.com/@arisAlexis/pragmatic-problems-with-disagreements-8dcf89c4b925
======
arisAlexis
links that influenced my writing are:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10405288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10405288)

and
[https://mason.gmu.edu/~rhanson/deceive.pdf](https://mason.gmu.edu/~rhanson/deceive.pdf)

